# افكارى المتواضعة للمنتدى



## الامير الحزين (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*مساء الخير على كل الاعضاء
النهاردة انا جاى بكام فكرة كدة للمنتدى وعايز ارائكم فيها ممكن نقول عليها للروك علشان يشوفة كان جميلة تنفع للمنتدى او لا 
اول فكرة 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين اولا بمناسبة سنة جديدة وكمان المناسبة الاسعد عيد الميلاد المجيد
اية رايكم فى راس السنة اول ماترن الساعة 12 ونكون فى  السنة الجديدة  اول مشاركة للعضو يكون لة جايزة   
وكمان فى عيد ميلاد المجيد  اول مشاركة فى العيد  
نسميها مشاركة العيد
كمان فى شى تانى بعيد عن الجوائز
اداراة المنتدى 
كل عضو يعمل مشاركة لكن يجب يكون موضوع جديد مش مجرد مشاركة رد على موضوع 
عنوان الموضوع يرسل الى جميع اعضاء المنتدى  ويكتب علية مواضيع جديدة كل عضو يرفع ترنيمة فيلم موضوع ترسل رسالة بان فى موضوع جديد رفع الى المنتدى
فكرة كمان لو يكون فى دردشة بين الاعضاء 
فكرة كمان نسمية عضو الشهر 
يعنى كل شهر تختار ادارة المنتدى عضو يكون اكثر نشاطا فى هذا الشهر
*


----------



## الامير الحزين (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: افكارى التواضعة للمنتدى*

مساء الخير 
انا اسف لكتابتى الموضوع فى القسم الخطا وهو مكانة فى زاوية الاقتراحات  واشكر ادارة المنتدى لنقلة الى القسم الصحيح 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## totaagogo (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*ممكن اقول رايى فى الكلام دة راااااااائع جدا وانا موافقة جدا عليه بس انا واحدة من الناس اللى مش ممكن اعرف اكون على النت الا فى الشغل بس دة ما يمنعش انها فكرة ممتازة*


----------



## amad_almalk (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىى جدا ليك​


----------



## الامير الحزين (2 فبراير 2009)

totaagogo قال:


> *ممكن اقول رايى فى الكلام دة راااااااائع جدا وانا موافقة جدا عليه بس انا واحدة من الناس اللى مش ممكن اعرف اكون على النت الا فى الشغل بس دة ما يمنعش انها فكرة ممتازة*






شكرا على مرورك  
ربنا يبارك حياتك
وانا سعيد جدا انى افكارى نالت اعجابك 
شكرا ليكى​


----------



## الامير الحزين (2 فبراير 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> مرسيىىىىىىىىىىى جدا ليك​






شكرا على مرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 فبراير 2009)

*

الامير الحزين قال:



مساء الخير على كل الاعضاء
النهاردة انا جاى بكام فكرة كدة للمنتدى وعايز ارائكم فيها ممكن نقول عليها للروك علشان يشوفة كان جميلة تنفع للمنتدى او لا 

اهلا بيك ولا افكارك

اول فكرة 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين اولا بمناسبة سنة جديدة وكمان المناسبة الاسعد عيد الميلاد المجيد

وانت طيب 
اية رايكم فى راس السنة اول ماترن الساعة 12 ونكون فى  السنة الجديدة  اول مشاركة للعضو يكون لة جايزة   
وكمان فى عيد ميلاد المجيد  اول مشاركة فى العيد  
نسميها مشاركة العيد

العيد عدى وعلى ما اعتقد انه الناس كلها بتبقى مشغولين ومش حد فاضى انه يقعد على المنتدى الاكل بقى وانت عارف 

كمان فى شى تانى بعيد عن الجوائز
اداراة المنتدى 
كل عضو يعمل مشاركة لكن يجب يكون موضوع جديد مش مجرد مشاركة رد على موضوع 
عنوان الموضوع يرسل الى جميع اعضاء المنتدى  ويكتب علية مواضيع جديدة كل عضو يرفع ترنيمة فيلم موضوع ترسل رسالة بان فى موضوع جديد رفع الى المنتدى

فى رسايل بتجيلك لعى الميل بكل مشاركة جديدة فى كل موضوع لو حبيت ممكن تسمح بيها من لوحة التحكم 

فكرة كمان لو يكون فى دردشة بين الاعضاء 

كان فيه وقاصرة على الاعضاء المباركين ولسوء استخدمها تم حزفها 
فكرة كمان نسمية عضو الشهر 
يعنى كل شهر تختار ادارة المنتدى عضو يكون اكثر نشاطا فى هذا الشهر


أنقر للتوسيع...


اوافق على اخر اقتراح لانه مميز فعلا 

يارب اكون وضحت شوية​*


----------

